# Bike lights



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

So now the long days are being replaced by long nights I'm going to need a light for my bike. The problem is I ride mainly off road, woodland trails etc. so I need a light to see where I'm going. I know they're expensive and you generally get what you pay for, but I'm not really looking to spend more than £100 if I can help it. I've found this http://bit.ly/17RmZxm, so is it any good or does anybody else have any suggestions? Thanks.:thumb:


----------



## wayne10244 (Aug 24, 2008)

Try www.magicshinedirect.co.uk 
As they got great lights at good prices and they are really bright for off road I use one on my helmet and one on my handle bars and are brighter then my car head lights on full beam hope this helps


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

You can also get them off eBay or dealextreme, if you go down the dealextreme route make sure you order them from the uk warehouse or you will be waiting weeks and weeks for them. They are extremely bright, with pretty good battery life.

Dave


----------



## zed3 (Dec 24, 2007)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200868090524?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

these work great, is also a good idea to get something helmet mounted otherwise where you look is dark


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

Another vote for the Magicshine, think mines the MJ-852, 1600 lumins (think car headlights), about £90 2 years ago. Good battery life, 4 settings from bright to instant suntan, good backup and spares also. Rechargeable battery is frame mounted has voltmeter on to see how much charge is left.

Easily bright enough for singletrack at speed.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. The mj-872 looks perfect. Just missed out on a refurbished one on eBay, but they're only £130 new. Much better value than some I've seen. I couldn't justify £200 or even £300+ on a bike light, they must be awesome for that price!


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

I've just bought some lights for the bars and went with the well reviewed Lumenator from mtb batteries, i put some pictures on page 2 of this thread last night..
http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/talk-to-me-about-trail-lights/page/2
Simon


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

That looks very impressive for the price. Nice bike too


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

That Cree light on eBay - what a price! Just a few years ago that would have been 5x as much.
I have one, it's awesome, get it.


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

I've got cree ones of eBay last around 3 an half hours was 23 quid 1800 lms but I'd say its more 800 in uk great buy had over a years abuse


----------



## gillywig2 (Jan 13, 2009)

I use a magicshine on the bars bars and a cheaper ebay copy as a helmet light. Mainly used on roads, but the helmet light really helps on the bends.


----------

